# Hydrotec phase kit yamaha 40



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

So I took today off after fighting with vehicles all week “don’t even ask!” And helped my baby brother install a Hydrotec marine phase hit in his 40. Hydrotec claims a 20hp increase and given my background in the industry and doing many performance mods myself I have to say they are pretty close! The kit came with a new high flow exhaust tuner, boyeson 2 stage fiber reeds, a new high compression cylinder head, gaskets, and carb venturi’s bored with larger butterflies. First impressions were, good quality parts and service! 30lbs increase in compression, much crisper throttle response, and she sounds nasty with those reeds and tuner!
You’ll have to go to my IG @Jamescurrydesigns to hear her run though. Will report back after water test, but I think she’s gonna scream! Only down side is with the increase in compression 89octane is now the minimum so he’s gonna run rec90 or 93 if the nonE isn’t available.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Heck ya!!!!!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

This is Microskiff, not scream and fly!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Nice James!
Looking forward hearing test data. I have been considering the same for my 70hp 2 stroke. 




JC Designs said:


> View attachment 135914
> View attachment 135922
> View attachment 135916
> View attachment 135918
> ...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Results are in... His text just said WOW!

Hole shot is much much improved!
He gained about 5mph top end but is running out of prop also so now he gets to prop it for the added HP. All in all, I’ll say the kit is well worth it if you need some extra umph and are at you max rated hp already!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> This is Microskiff, not scream and fly!


Hey, I wanted to share the results. And some of us like to go fast old man!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Did this require any adjustments to the timing, fuel/air, etc?



JC Designs said:


> View attachment 135914
> View attachment 135922
> View attachment 135916
> View attachment 135918
> ...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

NativeBone said:


> Did this require any adjustments to the timing, fuel/air, etc?


Timing is controlled at the cdi, carbs bored and re jetted at Hydrotec. I did have to set the synk and link and fine tune the idle mixture and speed. It’s a very straight forward job that anyone with a little mechanical inclination can tackle in a few hrs.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Was this a kit that you can buy? Did it come with all the associated gaskets? Also what was the price?
Edit:nevermind i found the kit on their website.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Are there any performance mods for carbureted Mercury 20hp four strokes?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

ceejkay said:


> Was this a kit that you can buy? Did it come with all the associated gaskets? Also what was the price?
> Edit:nevermind i found the kit on their website.





ceejkay said:


> Was this a kit that you can buy? Did it come with all the associated gaskets? Also what was the price?


Yes sir, check out their website the company is Hydrotec marine. On some models you have to send in the carbs but not all. The biggest gains are in the lower hp motors of each class. In other words, they can get 20 more hp from a 40 but only 10 more hp from a 50. The cost for the 40 kit is higher than for the 50 also because the carbs have to be bored, re jetted, and new/larger butterflies installed. All gaskets were quality oem gaskets also.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> Yes sir, check out their website the company is Hydrotec marine. On some models you have to send in the carbs but not all. The biggest gains are in the lower hp motors of each class. In other words, they can get 20 more hp from a 40 but only 10 more hp from a 50. The cost for the 40 kit is higher than for the 50 also because the carbs have to be bored, re jetted, and new/larger butterflies installed. All gaskets were quality oem gaskets also.


Yeah I found the kit for my motor. A little pricey and I have to send my carbs out. Not sure what another 20hp would do for me lol. But I’m not ruling anything out


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I would definitely consider the kit for the 75/85/90 even with only a 10HP gain for my 90. Better than 10% gain, but only if I needed to work on it. Been many years since I’ve been that far into a motor, but a reason for buying the skiff I did was familiarity with wrenching those old motors.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

ceejkay said:


> Yeah I found the kit for my motor. A little pricey and I have to send my carbs out. Not sure what another 20hp would do for me lol. But I’m not ruling anything out


I can tell ya, it woke my brothers 40 the hell up!


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> I can tell ya, it woke my brothers 40 the hell up!


Yeah this is one of those give a mouse a cookie scenarios. My motor is a 93. If I’m digging that deep into it might as well do a rebuild while I’m at it. And since we’re doing some performance mods might as well punch it out .030 while we’re at it.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

this forum needs a scream and fly section......


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

ceejkay said:


> Yeah this is one of those give a mouse a cookie scenarios. My motor is a 93. If I’m digging that deep into it might as well do a rebuild while I’m at it. And since we’re doing some performance mods might as well punch it out .030 while we’re at it.


I prefer to keep the bore as close to stock as possible, but I will be porting a spare block and machining some reed stuffers for it.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Rick hambric said:


> this forum needs a scream and fly section......


Agree! Many say they don’t “need” to go faster, then get on here and start searching for the “right” prop, bigger motors, etc... No such thing as too much power IMO! Don’t have to use it all the time, but when you need it it is there!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> Agree! Many say they don’t “need” to go faster, then get on here and start searching for the “right” prop, bigger motors, etc... No such thing as too much power IMO! Don’t have to use it all the time, but when you need it it is there!


Amen, brother!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 135914
> View attachment 135922
> View attachment 135916
> View attachment 135918
> ...


Been telln ya


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> This is Microskiff, not scream and fly!


Finally somebody listening


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Surffshr said:


> I would definitely consider the kit for the 75/85/90 even with only a 10HP gain for my 90. Better than 10% gain, but only if I needed to work on it. Been many years since I’ve been that far into a motor, but a reason for buying the skiff I did was familiarity with wrenching those old motors.


I had hydrotec in 1990 build my 90 Yamaha. Substantially more hp increases. Still running n hit rev limiter wit 2o" turbo prop


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

JC Designs said:


> I prefer to keep the bore as close to stock as possible, but I will be porting a spare block and machining some reed stuffers for it.


Talking bout waking up!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@Rick hambric is right, we definitely need a go fast section!!

Also, has anyone ever ported exhaust on a 59ci Merc?? I got a little project I'm working on for my ol Jon boat. Dropped it off with a buddy for some transom mods yesterday.

If it goes well and I can get the second Merc, I may be ditching my 50 hatsu for a 2nd 59ci Merc.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

LowHydrogen said:


> @Rick hambric is right, we definitely need a go fast section!!
> 
> Also, has anyone ever ported exhaust on a 59ci Merc?? I got a little project I'm working on for my ol Jon boat. Dropped it off with a buddy for some transom mods yesterday.


I haven’t, but are you talking about porting the cylinders or opening up the tuner? If the cylinders I would probably just square them up and call it a day.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

So what has to be done to make a motor fly like these things?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> So what has to be done to make a motor fly like these things?


I would start with port work, lightening the flywheel, balancing the rotating assembly, a Ht phase kit “because it’s easier than sourcing the parts and they machine the carbs”, custom reed stuffers, remove carb silencer, open up air intake on cowl. Then go from there. Hoping to start building my 01 Johnson 50 soon and will document the entire thing here for ya’ll. I should be able to squeeze another 25 ponies out of it but she’s gonna need 93 or better. Compression will end up around 175-185lbs!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

LowHydrogen said:


> @Rick hambric is right, we definitely need a go fast section!!
> 
> Also, has anyone ever ported exhaust on a 59ci Merc?? I got a little project I'm working on for my ol Jon boat. Dropped it off with a buddy for some transom mods yesterday.
> 
> If it goes well and I can get the second Merc, I may be ditching my 50 hatsu for a 2nd 59ci Merc.


In the Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi lower river areas the merc 59 ci is a go to engine. Major issue is a blind cylinder aka non removable head n expensive to raise compression. Not so with yamaha.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> I would start with port work, lightening the flywheel, balancing the rotating assembly, a Ht phase kit “because it’s easier than sourcing the parts and they machine the carbs”, custom reed stuffers, remove carb silencer, open up air intake on cowl. Then go from there. Hoping to start building my 01 Johnson 50 soon and will document the entire thing here for ya’ll. I should be able to squeeze another 25 ponies out of it but she’s gonna need 93 or better. Compression will end up around 175-185lbs!


Watching your videos with the X-cal all I could thing about was an older OMC 60 SST on that thing with a stepped hull, can you say holy shit batman! What a rocket-ship that would be. FYI I know a guy selling one if you ever wanna go stupid fast.

The other thread about Rude' being done got me thinking about it again.



JC Designs said:


> I haven’t, but are you talking about porting the cylinders or opening up the tuner? If the cylinders I would probably just square them up and call it a day.


I was worried about ring wear when you say square them up are you meaning taking them from more oval to square? I have read about widening them but keeping them oval to keep the rings from having too much wear. Could they be squared up but have the inside edge radiused to keep that edge soft so the ring can't have a hard edge to grab?

Also pardon the ignorance I have never done any porting on a 2 stroke motor, only porting I have ever done was port matching small block heads/intakes.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> In the Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi lower river areas the merc 59 ci is a go to engine. Major issue is a blind cylinder aka non removable head n expensive to raise compression. Not so with yamaha.


Yep I think most guys try to get them to breathe better. I also plan on some CCM reeds.

Gotta get a motor first though lol


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ported & polished lots of 2stroke motorcycle jugs way back when . Easy work. Take your time. Got 65+mph on brothers Puch moped. Scary


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

LowHydrogen said:


> Watching your videos with the X-cal all I could thing about was an older OMC 60 SST on that thing with a stepped hull, can you say holy shit batman! What a rocket-ship that would be. FYI I know a guy selling one if you ever wanna go stupid fast.
> 
> The other thread about Rude' being done got me thinking about it again.
> 
> ...


I can’t really explain it but there is a bit of info out there. I would check with the guys on Scream and fly. I’m not very well versed in what makes the mercs go. Hell, I can’t even say without looking it up if it’s a looper or cross flow to be honest! I know what works on the omc loopers and what all I’ll be doing to my 00’ 50. I am on the fence of jet drive vs tunnel for my personal X-2.0 now though! I want to see that hull with 60-70 2stroke hp on the back in a bad way!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

LowHydrogen said:


> Yep I think most guys try to get them to breathe better. I also plan on some CCM reeds.
> 
> Gotta get a motor first though lol


Since ya can’t do the head, see if Chris has reed stuffers for it to increase crank case pressure.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Damn treehuggers crying about more horsepower to weight ratio...shocker

“20 mph is plenty fast for me”....


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

JC Designs said:


> Since ya can’t do the head, see if Chris has reed stuffers for it to increase crank case pressure.


He has stuffers for most engines. Sent off for his reeds n stuffers for 115/130 yamaha


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

JC Designs said:


> Since ya can’t do the head, see if Chris has reed stuffers for it to increase crank case pressure.


The engine builder doing my engine does 59 ci mercury 3 cylinder increased compression by welding n maching, $1000.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> The engine builder doing my engine does 59 ci mercury 3 cylinder increased compression by welding n maching, $1000.


You use Foreman in Lake Charles?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't see a phase kit for the 25hp yamaha that isn't the 3 cylinder version (in my case the 2006year model) - am I overlooking it?


----------



## SkinnyinMT (May 4, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 135914
> View attachment 135922
> View attachment 135916
> View attachment 135918
> ...


So dumb question from somebody who couldn't tell you the difference between a carburetor and an alternator...

Is this possible with a jet? I've got a Yamaha 40/30 jet and I'm just plain unhappy with the performance of the engine on my boat and I'm not wanting to have to jump up to the 60/40 due to weight complications for poling etc.

Is it possible to do what you're talking about on that engine and boost the performance?

If so let me know where to go haha I'm stuck in Montana with no good boat shops in my vicinity...

Appreciate it!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SkinnyinMT said:


> So dumb question from somebody who couldn't tell you the difference between a carburetor and an alternator...
> 
> Is this possible with a jet? I've got a Yamaha 40/30 jet and I'm just plain unhappy with the performance of the engine on my boat and I'm not wanting to have to jump up to the 60/40 due to weight complications for poling etc.
> 
> ...


It might, it might over rev the motor too. I need more details about your set up and I can dial ya in most likely as long as you are willing to listen and put in the work. Outboard jets are a specialty of mine. I’ve set up hundreds of them and run them myself. 
Here’s what I need...
(1) close approximate weight of the loaded boat with passengers
(2) layout of the boat. Battery location, fuel tank location, Helm location, etc...
(3) motor height, shoe elevation in conjunction with hull bottom
(4) Impeller to liner clearance 
(5) What motor do you have? I’m guessing it’s a 2st since you inquired about the phase kit... but this is the internet lol!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

So I smell a future YouTube video?



JC Designs said:


> It might, it might over rev the motor too. I need more details about your set up and I can dial ya in most likely as long as you are willing to listen and put in the work. Outboard jets are a specialty of mine. I’ve set up hundreds of them and run them myself.
> Here’s what I need...
> (1) close approximate weight of the loaded boat with passengers
> (2) layout of the boat. Battery location, fuel tank location, Helm location, etc...
> ...


----------



## SkinnyinMT (May 4, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> It might, it might over rev the motor too. I need more details about your set up and I can dial ya in most likely as long as you are willing to listen and put in the work. Outboard jets are a specialty of mine. I’ve set up hundreds of them and run them myself.
> Here’s what I need...
> (1) close approximate weight of the loaded boat with passengers
> (2) layout of the boat. Battery location, fuel tank location, Helm location, etc...
> ...


Haha so here's where you'll notice my lack of knowledge of all things mechanical...

It's a 2019 Yamaha Jet, so it's a 4 stroke, sounds like that might be the kicker...

As far as setup its a Hog Island, dry weight on hull is supposed to be around 400-480lbs. But I've got some accessories on the back end - a poling platform that I'm told weighs at least 50lbs, I've got the battery and a 6 gallon tank in the back end along with a micro power pole setup off the transom. Id guess with all of that plus the motor there's close to 350lbs on the back end of it then?

I'll measure the rest, but I'm trying not to have to redrill and remount the motor since its pegged at the highest it can go without adding a jackplate.

I'll get back to ya, appreciate the help, im trying to learn and enjoy the forum and all the knowledge here for a novice haha


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SkinnyinMT said:


> Haha so here's where you'll notice my lack of knowledge of all things mechanical...
> 
> It's a 2019 Yamaha Jet, so it's a 4 stroke, sounds like that might be the kicker...
> 
> ...


Ok, post or pm me some pics and I can help ya get her dialed in. The hydrotec kit won’t work but let me do a little research and I might be able to get ya 10extra ponies free. You are real real close to your weight capacity once you climb on with another angler. Then add your gear and you might be over a little. But I think you can gain enough with some education and elbow grease on your part to be satisfied.


----------



## SkinnyinMT (May 4, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> Ok, post or pm me some pics and I can help ya get her dialed in. The hydrotec kit won’t work but let me do a little research and I might be able to get ya 10extra ponies free. You are real real close to your weight capacity once you climb on with another angler. Then add your gear and you might be over a little. But I think you can gain enough with some education and elbow grease on your part to be satisfied.


You're the man, ill get you the specifics and some pics this weekend!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

yobata said:


> I don't see a phase kit for the 25hp yamaha that isn't the 3 cylinder version (in my case the 2006year model) - am I overlooking it?


I actually bought the kit from hydrotec for 2 cylinder 25 2 stroke yamaha n had it installed. U have to ask about it if not listed.


----------

